# egg yolk



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

My hedgehog likes his dried cat food, egg yolk, peas and apples. He won't touch strawberries. I was wondering if it's ok to give him egg yolk every day or would that be bad for his health? He doesn't like the white of an egg.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The yolk is supposed to higher in cholestrol than the white, though not as much as once thought. I would give it as a limited treat, definitely not every day. Maybe twice a week, at the most.


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Lizard Girl. I wondered if it was important. He would eat egg yolk every day if I gave it to him. He doesn't seem to like a very varied diet but perhaps some hedgehogs are like that.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, some are pretty picky. Keep offering different things, and he may decide he likes new foods. Mine doesn't like much except wet cat food, turkey, and insects.


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

Isabella is very picky, she'll only eat purina friskies savoury selections 
and eggs, (microwaved)

thats it!

how can i get her to eat more or try diffrent things?


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

I think hedgehogs are so diferent and they like diferent things. Just keep trying new, I guess.
Rascal now eats a little white as well as the yolk. he only ever ate the smallest amount but I have reduced it now to twice a week


----------



## Meganp (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm new to feeding new things to my hedge hog. Do you cook the egg yolk or keep it raw?


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

You cook it! It can be scrambled up, but not dairy added, or you can hard biol the whole egg and give your hedgie whatever part you would like.
Most people say all meats should be cooked before you feed it to them. There are some meats, like pork, that they should not eat at all. Check the threads in the diet and nutrition for more info.


----------



## Meganp (Feb 15, 2014)

Great thanks for the info. I've been looking around a lot on here there is a lot of good information.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi guys; you're on a several year-old thread where the original commentators have probably left the board.

Meganp, welcome to the forum! If you haven't seen it, this is a lovely care-guide for hedgehogs.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Meganp said:


> I'm new to feeding new things to my hedge hog. Do you cook the egg yolk or keep it raw?


Cook to avoid potential salmonella infection as well as prevent a watery, very smelly poop.


----------



## jersmith (Feb 15, 2014)

I have heard that stinky poos







are often caused by undigested food.


----------

